#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Нетленный лама Итигэлов излучает магнитные волны

## Платон

Нетленный лама излучает электромагнитные волны
4 декабря 2006 


Завещание монаха

Феномен «живого трупа», естественно, не дает покоя. Ведь бывший глава буддистов России Хамбо лама Итигэлов умер почти 80 лет назад. Его достали из-под земли 18 сентября 2002 года на кладбище под Улан-Удэ. И медицинские эксперты за этим наблюдали (см. «КП» от 19 октября 2002 года, 2 и 4 декабря 2004 года, 9 марта 2005 года). Лама сидел в кедровом ящике, как и похоронили, в позе лотоса, которую принял, медитируя, при уходе из жизни. Говорят, решив уйти из жизни, он просто перестал дышать. Но обещал вернуться ровно через 75 лет - столько, сколько прожил на земле. И вот «вернулся». Как живой, он сейчас восседает под стеклянным саркофагом в Иволгинском дацане (монастыре). 

Признаки живого тела


Больше всего поразило экспертов то, что у Итигэлова были все признаки живого тела. Мягкая кожа без каких-либо признаков гниения. Глазные яблоки не вытекли. Пальцы рук и локтевые суставы были подвижны. Тело благоухало. Ученым на анализы дали волосы, которые упали с головы монаха, отшелушившуюся кожу и четыре миллиграмма ногтя с ноги. Исследование проводили заведующий отделом идентификации личности Российского центра судебно-медицинской экспертизы Минздрава РФ Виктор Звягин и профессор Российского гуманитарного государственного университета Галина Ершова. Результаты исследования ошеломили: спектральный анализ не выявил в органических тканях тела ничего такого, что отличало бы их от тканей живого человека. Даже кровь сохранилась, правда, стала из жидкой желеобразной. Более того, он, весивший 41 кг, то терял, то прибавлял в весе по килограмму.

И вот новые данные, подтверждающие бурятское чудо. 

«Показания» маятника


Академик РАЕН, профессор, доктор технических наук, заведующий кафедрой университета «Дубна» Борис Большаков изобрел прибор - маятник, работающий по принципу биологических рамок. Если маятник вращается по часовой стрелке, то перед нами живой организм, если против - значит, мертвый, а если колеблется по прямой туда-сюда, значит, тело пребывает в переходном состоянии - между жизнью и смертью. Так вот, академик Большаков подносил свой прибор к голове Итигэлова, и маятник раскачивался в разные стороны как сумасшедший. Значит, его душа еще здесь, на земле?

Два года изучает феномен Итигэлова и академик РАН Сергей КУРСАКИН.

- От ламы идет настоящее человеческое тепло, зафиксированы и частоты электромагнитных колебаний, исходящих из тела, - делится впечатлениями Сергей Иванович. - Более того, когда вы трупу надавливаете на запястье, то на этом месте остается ямка. Я нажал на руку Итигэлова - ямка при надавливании тотчас восстановилась. Сердце у него не стучит, но зато гипоталамус, который отвечает за деятельность «мотора», живой и работает. Это было проверено с помощью одного нового японского прибора, принципы работы которого я пока не могу раскрыть. А еще я измерил давление: оно у Итигэлова 80 на 30 и меняется в ту или другую сторону незначительно в зависимости от погоды.

Но как удалось Итигэлову почти возродиться? По словам директора Института Пандито Хамбо ламы Итигэлова Янжимы Васильевой, секрет кроется в его философских трактатах, которые сейчас переводятс

----------

Гошка (03.04.2020)

----------


## Буль

> Академик РАЕН, профессор, доктор технических наук, заведующий кафедрой университета «Дубна» Борис Большаков изобрел прибор - маятник, работающий по принципу биологических рамок. Если маятник вращается по часовой стрелке, то перед нами живой организм, если против - значит, мертвый, а если колеблется по прямой туда-сюда, значит, тело пребывает в переходном состоянии - между жизнью и смертью.


Впервые слышу про такой прибор. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Кто-нибудь знает его принцип действия?

----------


## Tiop

Бао, а посмотрите, что есть РАЕН : http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D0%90%D0%95%D0%9D

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Про переходное состояние очень понравилось.  :Smilie: 
Слушайте, а давайте все темы о ламе Итигэлове объединим в одну?..

----------


## Alex

Только, чур, не в "Буддизме и науке".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тогда в "Образе жизни".  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Бхусуку

Слушайте, да прочитайте, кто-нить, наконец, "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьена Тулку Ринпоче. Там всё про "лам итигеловых" очень подробно написано. Там есть о том, что отец Ургьена Тулку умел их возвращать обратно в живое состояние и пытаться изменить неправильное течение их практики. Там есть о том, что таких лам сидело в пещерах десятками. Есть описание, что на самом деле представляет это состояние "как живой".

PS Обидно, что нарушения в практиках становятся объектами поклонения. Как будто это не буддисты, а какие-то дремучие х...

----------


## куру хунг

Вот кстати, цитата из "Нарисованного радугой" по этой теме:




> Иначе практика получится, как в старинной фразе: «Если знаешь, как медитировать, но не знаешь, как быть свободным, — чем ты отличаешься от медитативных божеств?». Божества медитации — это существа, застрявшие в высочай¬ших уровнях сансары, называемых «пик бытия». Они медити¬руют, но не будьте такими, как они.
> В Бангкоке есть несколько несчастных примеров медитаци¬онных божеств, теоретически называемых архатами. Тела не¬скольких монахов сохраняются в состоянии, в котором они не живы и не мертвы; совершенный пример умения медитировать, но при этом неумения быть свободным. Прошло уже несколько лет с тех пор, как они «отошли» и остаются в заблокирован¬ном состоянии. Они находятся в «замороженной пустоте», в состоянии прекращения, которому не дают раствориться. Это состояние прекращения происходит перед тем, как человек действительно «отходит».
> Когда я был в Малайзии, из Бангкока вернулся монах и сказал: «Мой учитель всё ещё находится там в своём теле. Он выглядит точно так же. Он не гниёт. Он не разлагается. Я не осмеливаюсь сжигать его, поэтому я вернулся». Такие люди
> находятся в медитации, а не в освобождении. Когда говорят, что невозможно достичь просветления путём шаматхи, имеется в виду именно это. У шаматхи всегда есть точка отсчёта. Эти существа застыли в этой точке отсчёта, которую ничем не сломать, как только вы напрактикуетесь в ней. Конечно, такое состояние медитативной поглощённости производит сильное впечатление, но пребывание в одной стабильной мысли нельзя назвать освобождением.
> Пребывание в таком состоянии после того, как мы по всем внешним признакам «отошли», означает, что наша длитель¬ность жизни, заслуги и сила — исчерпаны, но мы сами ещё здесь. Если вы сжигаете такое тело, вы создаёте себе плохую карму тем, что убиваете его. А оживить такую личность крайне сложно; для этого требуется йогин, подлинный мастер медита¬ции. Лучше всего в этом случае провести перенос сознания. Такое состояние прекращения имеет свой предел по времени; когда-нибудь этот человек снова просыпается. И тут он пони¬мает: «О господи! Я впустую потратил всё это время. Всё это было бессмысленно. В этом не было никакого толка!». Тут в таком человеке появляются неправильные взгляды, сожаление и гнев; подобная горечь может легко «отворить двери» для перерождения в аду. «Я потратил все эти годы на медитацию, а пользы от этого — ни на грош!» Подобное состояние прекращения, в зависимости от силы и стабильности человека, может длиться много лет.
> Подобных медитаторов было много в восточной части Тибета. Китайские рабочие в этом районе иногда заходили в пещеры, где сидели тела людей, попавшихся в инертную шаматху. Они взрезали им желудки и доставали из них веще¬ство, используемое для приготовления пороха. У некоторых из них внутренности были, почти как свежее красное мясо. Сердце, кишки — всё было на месте. Я слышал, что в некоторых пещерах сидело по пять-шесть таких тел. Они могут оставаться в таком состоянии тысячу лет. Они сидят, не глядя, с закрытыми глазами. Тела неподвижны, как замороженные. Однако состояние сознания при этом равносильно тупости. Я сам не был там, но другой тулку из Кхама был и рассказывал
> мне, что сам видел трёх-четырёх таких «сушёных медитато¬ров». Он не знал, с каких пор они там сидят. Китайские рабочие порезали и испортили немало таких тел.
> В Тантрах существует определённая техника, называемая «метод оживления риши». Нужно долго отмачивать такое тело в тёплой воде. Тогда тело начинает чуть-чуть шевелиться, энергии начинают циркулировать в нём. В желудок наливается лекарство. Человеку делается искусственное дыхание. Мало-помалу он опять начинает дышать. Тогда мастер, делающий это, шепчет ему на ухо: «А теперь выходи из состояния прекращения. Ты шёл неверным путём». Я не видел этого текста, но он существует.
> Текст такого рода является одновременно указующим на¬ставлением по випашьяне. В принципе, в нём говорится: «Очень хорошо; у тебя всё получилось. А теперь — хватит шаматхи. Теперь нужно начинать практиковать суть этого состояния шаматхи, которая называется — випашьяна». Я не знаю точно, сколько, но такое замороженное состояние имеет свою про¬должительность, свой предел. Когда исчерпывается вся сила или истощается весь запас блата в человеке (потому что по-своему это состояние держится на запасе благого в человеке), человек естественным образом просыпается, приходит в себя. Как ото сна. Они просыпаются и очень скоро умирают.

----------


## Zom

Ого, даже слов нет..

----------


## Юрий К.

> Только, чур, не в "Буддизме и науке".


Кстати, почему? Вы считаете, что учёным там совершенно нечего делать?

Эти, например, неправильно оценивают происходящее? Не с точки зрения разных буддийских школ (одни считают тукдам духовным тупиком, см. выше обширную цитату, другие - нет), а с научной.

*Пресс-конференция в Российском Государственном Гуманитарном Университете «Мировой феномен ХII Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова»*
http://www.rggu.ru/news.html?id=54364

29 ноября в 15.00 в РГГУ состоялась пресс-конференция «Мировой феномен ХII Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова». Она была посвящена обсуждению результатов исследований известных отечественных ученых, в течение последних четырех лет пытающихся объяснить впервые официально зарегистрированный государственной судебно-медицинской экспертизой факт сохранения телом Итигэлова (главы российских буддистов с 1911 по 1927 гг.) свойств живого организма через 75 лет после погребения. Эксгумация в Бурятии в 2002 году тела Итигэлова, оказавшегося в прекрасном состоянии, вызвала большой интерес как у научной общественности, так и среди последователей учения Будды в России. …

----------


## Alex

Нет, почему же, ученым там есть что делать. Но только не таким: 


> Сердце у него не стучит, но зато гипоталамус, который отвечает за деятельность «мотора», живой и работает. Это было проверено с помощью одного нового японского прибора, принципы работы которого я пока не могу раскрыть.

----------


## Fermion

> Слушайте, да прочитайте, кто-нить, наконец, "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьена Тулку Ринпоче. Там всё про "лам итигеловых" очень подробно написано. ....
> PS Обидно, что нарушения в практиках становятся объектами поклонения. Как будто это не буддисты, а какие-то дремучие х...


Может быть он специально так сделал, чтобы дхарму поддерживать. Не ради себя старается.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Нет, почему же, ученым там есть что делать. Но только не таким:


Это совершенно другой вопрос. От того, что доступ к телу Хамбо-ламы Итигэлова получают очень разные люди, из разных институтов, сам его феномен  не перестает относится к направлению "Буддизм и наука". О необходимости научных исследований тел нетленных йогинов неоднократно говорил на встречах с учёными ЕСДЛ, в частности на этих
http://www.mindandlife.org/pubcac.html
http://www.mindandlife.org/pubsdd.html

----------


## Спокойный

> А еще я измерил давление: оно у Итигэлова 80 на 30


 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

2 Юрий:
Согласен с Вами. Но только тогда нужно очень тщательно фильтровать сообщения, а не размещать все что ни попадя. Иначе придется переименовывать подфорум в "Буддизм и паранаука" или "Буддизм и желтая пресса".

----------


## Юрий К.

Alex, вопрос действительно не простой, но я думаю, что в данном случае одним из основных критериев является не чья-то любовь или не-любовь к словосочетанию "паранаука", а то, кому руководство института Итигэлова предоставялет право изучать его тело. Если это члены РАЕН или других организаций, использующие методы, которые далеко не всегда признаны РАН, то таков выбор дирекции института Итигэлова (или тех, кто несет отвественность за исследования).

Поскольку же феномен Итигэлова - это и мировая сенсация, и фундаментальное открытие (для учёных), то совершенно понятно, что им интересуются разные СМИ. Вывешивать или нет на форуме выдержки из "желтой прессы" - это уже дело, скажем так, вкуса форумлян...

----------


## Alex

Ну так я же о том и говорю. Если вывешиваем сообщения и отчеты о *действительно* научных исследованиях - им самое место в "Буддизме и науке". А если лепим все подряд, в том числе и сообщения о суперсекретном японском приборчике и о функционирующем гипоталамусе - переименовываем раздел форума на фиг.
Что же до института Итигелова - если они допускают к исследованиям таких, с позволения сказать, "ученых" - грош цена этому институту. Очень жаль, ибо таким отношением они компрометируют сам феномен, без сомнения, чрезвычайно интересный и заслуживающий изучения.
Ну а отношение с собственной буддийской позиции к этому феномену - отдельная тема.
ЗЫ: тукдам *столько* не длится. Хотя я воздержусь от оценок.

----------


## Юрий К.

Грош цена... 

Кстати, о цене, т.е. о международном признании. Интересно, у института Итигэлова были какие-нибудь контакты с Mind and Life Institute? C конца 80-х годов MLI занимается организацией встреч ЕСДЛ с учеными и исследованиями в направлении "буддизм и наука", мировой лидер этого направления.

По поводу тукдама. Я мало что читал об этом состоянии и его продолжительности. Вот здесь Ассаджи (17.06.2005) давал ссылки (это об уходе Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, он находился в этом состоянии около 15 часов)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....kdam#post79126

но там о предельной продолжительности тукдама ничего нет (но есть знак его окончания:  истечение  красной и белой субстанций).

Вот, что можно узнать из книги

Смерти вопреки. Антология секретных учений о смерти и умирании в традиции Дзогчен тибетского буддизма. Перевод с тибетского и комментарий Ламы Сонам Дордже. М., 2003.




> Помимо вышеописанных знаков пробуждения и реликвий, появляющихся из тела после кремации, о реализации практикующих также судят по феномену, называемому Тукдам. Тукдам – это медитативное состояние ума, которое реализованный практикующий способен поддерживать даже после смерти. Это состояние говорит о высокой стабильности в медитации, и его очень просто заметить любому человеку. Это случалось со многими мастерами прошлого и настоящего. Характерной особенностью Тукдама является то, что после смерти тело не разлагается, не смердит, не теряет температуры, и кожа не теряет своего цвета. До тех пор, пока умерший мастер способен оставаться в этом медитативном состоянии, его тело сохраняет медитативную позу, приятный запах и выглядит так, будто он просто заснул. Тукдам может длиться разное время, но обычно его продолжительность соответствует стабильности в медитации, достигнутой при жизни. Тукдам бывает двух типов, - высший тип случается, когда мастер достиг реализации светоносной пробужденности, и во время смерти, когда наступает переживание ясного света Основы, он просто осознает это состояние и его ум сливается. Это называется «слиянием ясного света матери и сына». Данное переживание может длиться как несколько часов, так и несколько дней, что во многом зависит от степени реализации и желания самого мастера. Продолжительность этого Тукдама не так важна, потому что просветление в данном состоянии наступает за несколько мгновений, а остальное, как говорится, «дело техники». Цокньи Ринпоче говорил мне, что для того, чтобы достичь просветления на этапе переживания ясного света смерти, достаточно поддержать осознавание природы своего ума столько времени, сколько требуется для семи взмахов руки. Но для того, чтобы удержать свой ум в осознавании после смерти хотя бы такое время, необходимо наработать в нем определенную стабильность еще при жизни. Если такое осознавание отсутствует, то нет никаких шансов достичь его после смерти.
> 
> 	Второй тип Тукдама происходит в результате высокой стабильности в медитации успокоения ума, известной под названием Шаматха. В этом случае умерший практикующий также способен находиться в медитативном состоянии после смерти, сохраняя в своем теле признаки жизни. Но этот вид Тукдама радикально отличается от предыдущего, так как такой человек не имеет контроля над своим состоянием и продолжительностью Тукдама, которая может быть как сто лет, так и более. В данном случае ум впадает в летаргическое состояние благодаря тому, что практикующий постоянно зацикливал его в отсутствующем состоянии безмыслия, стремясь достичь полной консервации мысленной активности. Такой вид Тукдама характерен для практикующих низшие методы медитации, и с точки зрения высших путей буддизма Ваджраяны считается духовной западней. Тем не менее, в низших путях буддизма такой феномен считают чудом, а достигших его практикующих возносят как святых. Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче рассказывал, что в тибетских пещерах не редко находили таких практикующих практикующих, которые оставались в этом летаргическом состоянии по пятьсот-шестьсот лет. На острове Шри-Ланка можно до сих пор увидеть мумии таких Архатов, которые вошли в это состояние еще во времен Будды Шакьямуни более двух тысяч лет назад и до сих пор не покинули его. Более того, такой вид Тукдама не является просветлением, и застрявший в нем практикующий рискует попасть в бесформенное состояние самсары, если его не извлекут из Тукдама. Если прошло не много времени, то ум такого практикующего можно вывести из этого летаргического состояния при помощи метода, описанного в тантрах под названием «Оживление Риши». Для этого в его желудок закачивают теплую жидкость, растирают тело особым составом и какое-то время тихо шепчут на ухо, что мол пора просыпаться. Если даже и удалось оживить такого практикующего, он не сможет прожить долго и вскорости умрет.
> 
> 	Тукдам нередко случается и с современными мастерами. Когда мой учитель Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче ушел в нирвану, его тело оставалось в Тукдаме около суток. Когда умер мой другой учитель Лама Пуце Ринпоче в 1998 году, он оставался в Тукдаме 13 дней. Его тело продолжало находиться в своей комнате в монастыре  Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, и за это время сотни людей, включая западных врачей имели возможность его осмотреть и даже пощупать. Все его суставы были такими же гибкими, как и у живого человека, кожа не утратила своего цвета и тело сохраняло обычный запах


 (с. 86-89).

----------


## Геннадий Сердюков

> Вот кстати, цитата из "Нарисованного радугой" по этой теме:


  В буквальном смысле чудесная биография Ламы Итигэлова отвергает предположение о том что он являет несчастный пример шамадхи (https://rgdn.info/netlennyy_hambo_lama_itigelov). Вы можете набрать в яндексе: "лама бхумия" и почитать на двух сайтах про "10 бхуми к состоянию бодхисаттвы"(после того как прочитаете, наберите просто "бхуми" и читайте остальное). Он не имел привязанности к единоличному (эгоистичному) достижению нирваны, не имел привязанностей к мирским потребностям, и сейчас он не в "тупике", но занят духовным трудом, попутно исполняя миссию заключающуюся в явлении Божественного чуда миру, ведь он ушёл не втихаря наедине сам с собой как горные ламы в пещерах...

----------


## Anthony

> В буквальном смысле чудесная биография Ламы Итигэлова отвергает предположение о том что он являет несчастный пример шамадхи (https://rgdn.info/netlennyy_hambo_lama_itigelov). Вы можете набрать в яндексе: "лама бхумия" и почитать на двух сайтах про "10 бхуми к состоянию бодхисаттвы"(после того как прочитаете, наберите просто "бхуми" и читайте остальное). Он не имел привязанности к единоличному (эгоистичному) достижению нирваны, не имел привязанностей к мирским потребностям, и сейчас он не в "тупике", но занят духовным трудом, попутно исполняя миссию заключающуюся в явлении Божественного чуда миру, ведь он ушёл не втихаря наедине сам с собой как горные ламы в пещерах...


Спасибо большое. Когда он явит Божественное чудо миру и закроет сайт https://rgdn.info/ ?

----------

Alex (22.11.2019)

----------


## Vega

> Кстати, почему? Вы считаете, что учёным там совершенно нечего делать?
> 
> *Пресс-конференция в Российском Государственном Гуманитарном Университете «Мировой феномен ХII Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова»*
> http://www.rggu.ru/news.html?id=54364
> 
> 29 ноября в 15.00 в РГГУ состоялась пресс-конференция «Мировой феномен ХII Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова». Она была посвящена обсуждению результатов исследований известных отечественных ученых, в течение последних четырех лет пытающихся объяснить впервые официально зарегистрированный государственной судебно-медицинской экспертизой факт сохранения телом Итигэлова (главы российских буддистов с 1911 по 1927 гг.) свойств живого организма через 75 лет после погребения. Эксгумация в Бурятии в 2002 году тела Итигэлова, оказавшегося в прекрасном состоянии, вызвала большой интерес как у научной общественности, так и среди последователей учения Будды в России. …


 А вы не догадались посмотреть, какие факультеты в РГГА?

----------

